# Interceptor/Sentinal Production Suspended



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Novartis Suspends Production of Interceptor and Sentinel - Whole Dog Journal Blog Article

Glad I just bought a years worth!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh wow that stinks! I'll have to tell my mom about that, that's what she uses! I know they also have a shortage of Immiticide...the treatment for adult heartworms. We got a fax about it a little while back about it. Everyone keep up to date on heartworm prevention!


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

That's a bummer.
Miss Molly has been on Trifexis but it makes her throw up and it's hard to get her to take the pill. I have to grind it up and mix it with something else like cat food. She just ran out and I was hoping to get her switched to Sentinal.
I do not want to give it to her again.

Maybelline takes Sentinal and has a few months left.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thankful that heart work is so rare in our area, our vet doesn't recommend preventative treatment.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow thanks for the heads up. I am in good shape for 6 months but am going to the vet Friday for a recheck on Cyra's leg so........hopefully I can stock up some.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We only need it in the summer so I won't start Jax until May until about November soooo...I actually have 2 years worth.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

warpwr said:


> That's a bummer.
> Miss Molly has been on Trifexis but it makes her throw up and it's hard to get her to take the pill. I have to grind it up and mix it with something else like cat food. She just ran out and I was hoping to get her switched to Sentinal.
> I do not want to give it to her again.
> 
> Maybelline takes Sentinal and has a few months left.


Trifexis is what my dogs are on as well. We tell clients at my work whose dogs throw up from it to split it up in two doses and always give it with food. You can give your dog 1/2 in the am and 1/2 in the pm. Also, the rep told us that if they throw it up within the hour, to have the clients bring it back and they will reimburse you. Or, if they've had it in them for over an hour and then throw it up, they already got the medicine they needed from it. Usually after 2-3 months, most dogs that got sick in the first place stop getting sick. Thankfully mine have never had an issue. 

It's a great product since it has the flea meds in it as well. Also, for dogs who have a beef allergy since its based off of pork.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> We only need it in the summer so I won't start Jax until May until about November soooo...I actually have 2 years worth.


 
So lucky!! It's year round here in Florida!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

mosquitos are out in April around here.



Jax08 said:


> We only need it in the summer so I won't start Jax until May until about November soooo...I actually have 2 years worth.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> mosquitos are out in April around here.


Come North Young Man...by about 4 hours.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> mosquitos are out in April around here.


 HW "preventative" isn't actually preventative at all - it's retro active, so even if mosquitos are out in April, if you treat within 30 (some sources say 45) day you're good to go.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I love this site, thanks for the heads up, we use Interceptor


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. We use Interceptor; we have enough until August. May ask the vet for more (or a prescription to get it cheaper elsewhere) when we go in February, just to be on the safe side.

Out of curiosity, when it says to give once a month, do you give it on the same day each month? Some months have 30 days, some 31, so I was a little confused. I've been giving it on the same day each month.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My understanding is that it is actually effective for 45 days. So anytime between 30-45 days. I find it easier to give it on the same day. And I wouldn't wait until February. If they have halted production, it might be wise to buy a years worth now. I would imagine by the time they figure out the problem at that facility that it might take awhile to get stores stocked again.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I just e-mailed my husband to see if he can get to the vet today to pick up some.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is apparently related to the Gas-X recall - same production facility!

Excedrin, Bufferin, NoDoz, Gas-X recall | One Cheap Chick | The Salt Lake Tribune


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Cheerful1 said:


> Out of curiosity, *when it says to give once a month, do you give it on the same day each month*? Some months have 30 days, some 31, so I was a little confused. I've been giving it on the same day each month.


It's easier for people to remember 1x a month, I've been counting 40 day dosages for a very long time.
I also remember reading (I'll see if I can find it) that mosquito's don't transmit the disease until temps reach about 70. I usually test in April then begin treatments until November.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

American Heartworm Society | Canine Guidelines
At one time I did concider not giving heartworm preventive to Kiya when she started having siezures. I know someone who doesn't give his dog any heartworm preventive because the dog has very hard to control seizures. I looked into natural alturnatives. It isn't worth risking getting heartworm. Since she didn't seem to have a reaction to Interceptor I continued to use it. I hope they start up production by the spring.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh just great I have aussies who are mdr1 dogs and I am NOT willing to put ivermectin in them

Will have to stock up, altho one post says it's only closing for a few weeks to 'decontaminate" ? anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Word of this must have traveled fast. I ordered a 6 month supply of Interceptor (have 5 month currently) and the vets office was aware & they had a ton of large refills put in today.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Rerun said:


> HW "preventative" isn't actually preventative at all - it's retro active, so even if mosquitos are out in April, if you treat within 30 (some sources say 45) day you're good to go.


 
Good point. Alot of people don't know that your actually treating for the month before!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I emailed WSU, since that is where I had Jynx tested, and asked Katrina Mealy (who heads the mdr1 research dept) what "alternatives" I could use.

She told me she had heard interceptor was getting scarce, but hadn't heard this update..She also told me, Heartguard, in low doses should be ok for mutant/mutant dogs, as one poster said, it's the high dosage for mange that should definately be a no no.

With that, I'll use up what I have, order some more to stock up, (KV VET still has it in stock).. if I 'have' to use something else, I'll go with the lowest dose of Heart guard..but maybe by then, intereceptor will be back on the market.

I just ordered enough to last me for 2 years since I only give it april - nov..

KV has 12 month supplies for like 62 bucks.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

This stinks. One of my fosters had whip worm a few years ago and that stays in your yard forever. Not happy. Guess I ned to stock up as well.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> This stinks. One of my fosters had whip worm a few years ago and that stays in your yard forever. Not happy. Guess I ned to stock up as well.


Same here. Had a previous foster with whipworm so all dogs coming into my house get Interceptor.

Everyone saying they have enough for 2 years, isn't there an expiration?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Was reading the comments written after one of the newsletters relating to the plant closing:


 One writer said they called their vet. They received a letter from the company saying that the manufacturing plant will only be closed down for two weeks for cleaning and decontamination (maintenance). Once the plant has been cleaned, it will re-open and regular production will start again. There is currently no shortage of medication and it will continue to be produced going forward.

Keeping fingers (and paws) crossed!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Interesting... I would be concerned the "plant cleaning" is a cover up and there's actually something potentially wrong with the drugs...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Interesting... I would be concerned the "plant cleaning" is a cover up and there's actually something potentially wrong with the drugs...


Wouldn't we have heard about that in the news if there were any cases? 
Not everything is a conspiracy.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Zira uses Sentinal..... and my second will be on it as well...

I really hope nothing is wrong with the drug itself, and that this all clears up soon! I really don't want to do different drugs for fleas and then heartworm... which in FL is year around... that gets pricey!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

We use Heartguard, but my sister uses Interceptor. I will have to tell her.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Wouldn't we have heard about that in the news if there were any cases?
> Not everything is a conspiracy.


I guess I'm just paranoid, LOL. I'm just thinking of the whole TOTW issues where the company kept denying anything was wrong, and then brushed it off as an "alternate protein source" or "too much protein" but refused to elaborate on WHAT protein source, etc. Of course, Diamond is in a league all their own when it comes to shadiness. 

Past experience tells me that generally when a moneymaking drug stops getting produced, something's up. It may not necessarily be something wrong with the drug... but that's one option. Often, it's lawsuits of some kind, whether they be due to issues with the drug, copyright infringement, etc.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Interesting... I would be concerned the "plant cleaning" is a cover up and there's actually something potentially wrong with the drugs...


There is something wrong with the drugs.

Mrs. K - IT is in the news! Gas-X recall, Excedrin recall.. It's the same plant. They aren't shutting down because of the dog drugs. They are shutting down because of a cross contamination of people drugs.

Bufferin, Excedrin, NoDoz, Gas-X Recalled

Now...does this mean that I've been treated for heartworm and my dog doesn't have a headache while being wide awake?


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

It's like the dog drugs are "collateral damage" because they're made at the same plant as the people drugs.

Hope it gets resolved. Don't want to be giving different drugs to Joey when he's used to the ones he's taking.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Cheerful1 said:


> It's like the dog drugs are "collateral damage" because they're made at the same plant as the people drugs.
> 
> .


This makes no sense


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I took it to mean that the plant may be shutting down because of the problems with the human drugs, not the dog drugs.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Asja: yes, that's what I meant to say.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes and no. there is contamination in the plant which can effect ALL drugs. you dont want your dogs drugs being made in any less of an ideal environment than your drugs, right? Drug manufacturing is serious business. Bunny suits, restricted air flow, daily surface swabs, etc. if there is something wrong in one area of manufacturing it is only a matter of timebefore all areas are effected.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

But if we all run out and stock up, it leaves none for the people who don't know about the temporary shortage...


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> Yes and no. there is contamination in the plant which can effect ALL drugs. you dont want your dogs drugs being made in any less of an ideal environment than your drugs, right? Drug manufacturing is serious business. Bunny suits, restricted air flow, daily surface swabs, etc. if there is something wrong in one area of manufacturing it is only a matter of timebefore all areas are effected.


Exactly... and there are a lot of human drugs that are toxic to dogs... I just hope none of the dog drugs are contaminated with those.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

warpwr said:


> That's a bummer.
> Miss Molly has been on Trifexis but it makes her throw up and it's hard to get her to take the pill. I have to grind it up and mix it with something else like cat food. She just ran out and I was hoping to get her switched to Sentinal.
> I do not want to give it to her again.
> 
> Maybelline takes Sentinal and has a few months left.


Just FYI, I stopped by the vet today and asked to switch Miss Molly over to Sentinal starting the first of February. 
They gave me a one year supply but they said they were going to discontinue carrying it and would have to give me a prescription to get it elsewhere next time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The vet is no longer selling Sentinal? Or the company is discontinuing it?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh gets the Inteceptor because of the possibility of whip worms at the ranch where we go herding. IS there another product that will work on whip worms?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Dog Heartworm Preventive Products Comparison Chart
Heartworm Preventive Comparison

I always like to look at 2 charts. 

I am considering HG + I think right now. You just need to make sure you either rip it up for them into pieces, or that they chew it. I know my guys would swallow it whole, so if I start it I will have to tear it up.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> The vet is no longer selling Sentinal? Or the company is discontinuing it?


Our vet is discontinuing, that's why they will give me a prescription to get it somewhere else.
I'm not sure the vet was even aware of the production suspended though. 
They just prefer to use trifexis and to not stock all the other types and brands.


----------

